# Ronnie Friedman's Program



## james07 (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi again. I recently stumbled upon this website for DP/DR treatment. The website seems extremely convincing, and I feel hopeful since the website seems to address the exact feelings/causes of my DP. However, the program is also extremely pricy and I am slightly skeptical that it may be another internet scam. Has anyone heard of it or found help through this program?

http://www.depersonalizationtreatmentcenter.com/index.html - *Ronnie E. Friedman's Natural Path to Permanent Recovery*


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2015)

Heard of it, never tried it, never heard of anyone saying it was their saving grace.


----------



## kathrynlove33 (Aug 23, 2015)

I've actually been talking to Mrs Ronnie Freedman. I haven't tried the program, but if you call the number you can speak to her directly. She seemed very caring and eager to help. She didn't push the program on me, she mentioned it to me once, and that was that. I suggest calling and talking with her.


----------



## Grecian (Sep 3, 2015)

I bought this program about a year ago. Before I outline a little bit about it I want to stress that I genuinely think she is offering the program and telephone counselling for the right reasons, in no way do I think she is a fraud.

However, it is far too overpriced for what it is. I think I paid about £350 including postage. In desperation I would have bought everything!

A pack of 10 or 11 Cd's all of which only have about 15minutes of chat on each. Not sure why she couldn't have squeezed all of the content onto a few CD's.

The information provided is a lot of waffle about a few concepts that anyone who's been on this forum a couple of times could find out. The general tips are eat an anti anxiety diet and live a healthy livestyle - sleep well, exercise etc. etc. Followed by minimising chronic stress, bad relationships etc. Then she goes onto saying how you need to stop the obsession, just go and live your live as you would without worrying about DP. Then slowing all of this combined with make it disappear (over 2-3 months).

There isn't a great deal of substance to the program to be honest. It'll just tell you what you (should) already know. But if you need an 'official' program to do that and have money to burn then go for it.

It hasn't helped me tbh. I've partially recovered but not specifically because of her program.


----------

